# Long Time Tandem Team, New Forum Members



## danandjan (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello all,

We're back on our tandem after a 7 year hiatus. Looking forward to connecting with out tandem folk!

Dan and Jan

Blog: Virtual Cycling


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Dan and Jan, we just bought a tandem last night! We've only been on one twice and are also looking forward to being part of the tandem scene! There's an interesting graphic on the top tube next to the handle bars: "Folie a deux", which we think means shared psychosis in french!!

Lindy


----------



## danandjan (Feb 19, 2014)

Lindy B. said:


> Hi Dan and Jan, we just bought a tandem last night! We've only been on one twice and are also looking forward to being part of the tandem scene! There's an interesting graphic on the top tube next to the handle bars: "Folie a deux", which we think means shared psychosis in french!!
> 
> Lindy


Mais oui! C'est ca!



("Follie" isn't quite equal to our "insane," so I would say the literal translation is "Light hearted fun for two!")

Congratulations and welcome to the fun. You'll get more smiles and waves on a tandem -- it just looks fun!

We love our tandem but only ride it when it's >55F (she doesn't like freezing).


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

See what happens when you rely on google for translation. "Lighthearted fun for two" makes more sense and is much better!!


----------

